# Phew... I finally found it!



## kundalini (Jun 7, 2008)

*New and Improved  09June2008*
*New Photos Below  08June2008*

My summer hat, that is. 

I was going to setup and try to take some little tweety birds on the thistle sock..............






But it didn't take long to realize that it's just too damn hot for man or beast to be in the open, much less in the shade...........






That red arrow is nearing the century mark IN THE SHADE. I'm not sure yet what the official high temp is today, but at 17:00 it is 99°.

Glad I found my hat though. :mrgreen:

Oh.... BTW, I know it's hard to tell from these shots, but I recently have had 7" taken off my hair.

Oh...One more thing....that Germany thread seems to have infected me...err, umm... inspired me to ramble on *cough* story tell *cough* some of my photos. We'll see how it goes. I could never match such witty commentary as the Germany thread, but a guy can try can't he?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 7, 2008)

Only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the noonday sun......

I look forward to reading the thread with your storytelling!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 8, 2008)

After visiting the *graveyard* first thing this morning, I tried to capture a few more garden animals. It was still a triple H day (hot, humid and hazy) and wasn't sure how long I was going to be able to withstand the heat.

There were several animals about, but very sprite this morning. Remember, it's Sunday morning for me which in turn means that last night was Saturday. My old friend and I stayed up till quite late "talking" about life.

The first animal I noticed was a pair of squirrels at the bird feeder having quite a feast for breakfast and yet I had not even had my second cup of coffee. The second squirrel was very alert and bolted as soon as I began my very slow approach. His mate, obviously quite content to continue filling his little cheeks caught on that I was getting closer. I think the initial thought process was to "FREEZE". I don't move and I am invisible!





Next to get my attention was one of the several Mocking birds that hang about. As is so apparantly noticable, this seems to be a favorite perch.





A pair of Cardinals were fluttering about. The male seemed very content to stay away from the feeders while his girlfriend foraged. I did get a shot of the male, but would never post such a photo. (E-s-a-y...I know I have thrown some real boners up on TPF....so you must appreciate how bad they were.)





There are two birds that I desparately want to capture. The Golden Finch is probably the most sought after. This pair stayed on this Upright Verbena for over ten minutes. I took this one photo....just because. The moment I moved towards them, they flew away. Only to be seen later and useless for a photo.





Secondly the most sought after visitor to our garden is the Bluebird. I love these guys. Poor photo, but the best I could muster. By now, I had sweat so much as to start dehydration. (remember my ole friend?)





That's all for today......never can tell nearer dusk.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MissMia (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice shot of the female cardinal. In my yard, the female cardinal is also braver than the male. She hangs out very close by when I am refilling the feeders.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 8, 2008)

Yayyyy! Love the story and pics.  We don't get mockingbirds or bluebirds around here, so I particularly enjoyed seeing their pics.  The cardinal shot's really nice too.


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice shots!  The birds around here like to decorate there perch areas too.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks MissMia, Anty and maytay20.

I couldn't sleep this morning and was awake a little after 5:00. It was only 75° and I knew I had several hours in the shade before the heat became unbearable.  (We will have five days on the trot for record breaking temperture where I live.) Whaddaya do? First, make coffee. Second, feed the mutt. Third....well, I'll just skip number three or was that number two? Can't remember.

So I get setup and I was immediately greeted by this fine little Finch.





I don't think he noticed me on his immediate arrival and had to do a double take just to make sure.





He stayed for a few more minutes and then was off, but returned from time to time.

Now the next couple of birds have me baffled to the species. I leant my bird book to someone and haven't seen it for about a year. If anyone has an idea, please let me know. If it helps, I live in NC, USA.





















The next fellow is quite easy to spot. He was bashful yesterday, but gave me an eyeful today. He gave me a profile...





... and then he gave me his best "Yeah, I'm Bad" look.





I was starting to get a little impatient and was thinking another cuppa would be nice, when I spotted the female Goldfinch.






Hoping the male would soon arrive, I waited. Damn, that coffee would be good right now......





Glad I waited! Also glad they were oblivious of me. You could tell they liked each other....





... or were married. 

Thanks again for looking.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 9, 2008)

Is your place on a birdie flight path or something? That's a lot of fine looking avian visitors you're getting! I especially like the cardinal "I'm bad" shot, and the first male goldfinch shot from this latest set.  Wonder what tomorrow will bring? (Besides more heat)


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2008)

Boy, you have some nice looking birds coming past your way!
And some "nice" (more as in "not so..."!!!) temps over there. I'd be long DEAD in that heat. LONG DEAD!

The only bird that comes to my garden (and up close, shouting and shouting and shouting all the while) is a little chaffinch. He's cute, I had to go take his photo, too, of course (with not big story to tell, though). Here


----------



## tedE (Jun 10, 2008)

the colours in those shots are so rich. nice work.


----------



## bblaine (Jun 16, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Boy, you have some nice looking birds coming past your way!
> And some "nice" (more as in "not so..."!!!) temps over there. I'd be long DEAD in that heat. LONG DEAD!
> 
> The only bird that comes to my garden (and up close, shouting and shouting and shouting all the while) is a little chaffinch. He's cute, I had to go take his photo, too, of course (with not big story to tell, though). Here


 
how about this in kuwait...






*edit-  and no it wasn't broken... it went back down to 80 that night... so cold!


----------

